# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Caranguejo desconhecido Perigoso ou não ?

## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

Tenho assistido ao crescimento deste especime. Andava sempre na sua toca, aparecia à noite aporta da mesma e está com a dimensão que podem constatar. De que caranguejo se tratará? Será perigoso ? Desaparecera-me misteriosamente e sem deixar rasto alguns peixes. Uma Salaria entrou na semana passada, desde que entrou nunca mais a vi. Este é o exemplo mais recente entre outros que poderia dar. Ou será que apenas cumpriu a sua função de fazer desaparecer algo que morreu?
Gostaria que me pudessem dizer algo sobre ele. Anexo fotos do " Caranguejo".

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas a todos
> 
> Tenho assistido ao crescimento deste especime. Andava sempre na sua toca, aparecia à noite aporta da mesma e está com a dimensão que podem constatar. De que caranguejo se tratará? Será perigoso ? Desaparecera-me misteriosamente e sem deixar rasto alguns peixes. Uma Salaria entrou na semana passada, desde que entrou nunca mais a vi. Este é o exemplo mais recente entre outros que poderia dar. Ou será que apenas cumpriu a sua função de fazer desaparecer algo que morreu?
> Gostaria que me pudessem dizer algo sobre ele. Anexo fotos do " Caranguejo".



 :Olá:  António

Era òptimo se pudesse-mos ver as pinças.
um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Viva Jorge Neves

Vou ver se consigo que "ele as abra" mas parecem pinças de caranguejo da praia.

Andrade

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva Jorge Neves
> 
> Vou ver se consigo que "ele as abra" mas parecem pinças de caranguejo da praia.
> 
> Andrade


 :Olá: 

Basta que reparáres nas pontas...se são curvas ou aguçadas...se aguçadas,malha-o com uma  :SbBiere5: 
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Crab Hitch Hikers

*Parece-me* com o primeiro!




> The Xanthidae Crabs  (link - extensive photo gallery)  None of which can be considered reef safe and can be the most destructive of the crab types. While very small, they seem to pick at algae on the rocks, but just as with other crabs species, once they gain a bit of size, their ability to pick off and eat any number of invertebrates and corals also increases. They also have a bad habit of enlarging their hiding places within live rock and will, in due time, weaken the rock considerably.


Os carangueijos "Xanthidae". Nenhum pode ser considerado reef safe e podem ser o tipo de carangueijos mais destrutivos. Enquanto pequenos, parecem pegar algas nas rochas, mas como as outras espécies de carangueijos, quando eles ganham um pouco de tamanho, sua habilidade de pegar e comer invertebrados e corais também cresce. Eles também tem um mal hábito de aumentar seu esconderijo dentro das rochas vivas, e, com o tempo, vão enfraquecer a rocha consideravelmente.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Bom dia a todos

É esse mesmo, conto colocar logo as fotos das pinças dele que consegui tirar.
Obrigado pelos links. Não lhe dou com a caneca da bjeca mas já está isolado na sump onde o alimentarei.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O comentário do Rafael descreve tudo. 
Posso confirmar que a agressividade desta espécie é crescente e depois de atingirem 4/5cm nada escapa, nem mesmo um peixe em repouso durante a noite, como me aconteceu uma vez com um cardinal banggai, se safa.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas
eu tenho um igual, ou parecido, e está na Sump há uns meses :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas noites a todos


Desculpem o atraso mas aqui vão as fotos das pinças do "Predador".

Agradeço comentários

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Desculpem mas será que alguem me sabe dizer porque é que não aparecem as imagens e tem que se clicar nos links ? Dantes isto não acontecia e uso o mesmo programa de sempre para reduzir as fotos.
As imagens tem memos do que o tamanho máximo permitido.

Antecipadamente agradecido
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Ao fazeres copy+paste da localização da foto, experimenta tirar o 'url' e '/url' deixando apenas o 'img' e '/img'

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rafael Lessa

O que acontece é que quando se adiciona três ou mais fotos anexadas, elas não aparecem, simplesmente a lista delas com os links para suas respectivas fotos é que aparecem!

Mas podes fazer assim: anexa as fotos, clica com o botão direito no link, clica em "copiar link(endereço ou vínculo) da imagem".
Clica em inserir imagens no editor de texto do fórum, e as adiciona!

Se ainda tiveres dúvida, posso montar um passo-a-passo aqui pra ti! :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> O que acontece é que quando se adiciona três ou mais fotos anexadas, elas não aparecem, simplesmente a lista delas com os links para suas respectivas fotos é que aparecem!
> 
> Mas podes fazer assim: anexa as fotos, clica com o botão direito no link, clica em "copiar link(endereço ou vínculo) da imagem".
> Clica em inserir imagens no editor de texto do fórum, e as adiciona!
> 
> Se ainda tiveres dúvida, posso montar um passo-a-passo aqui pra ti!


Olá

Vou experimentar. Vou editar e tentar para ver.

Obg
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meu caro

Não aparecem  :Frown: 
Desde que este site foi remodelado nunca mais consigo por imagens.

Apesar de tudo, obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Meu caro
> 
> Não aparecem 
> Desde que este site foi remodelado nunca mais consigo por imagens.
> 
> Apesar de tudo, obrigado
> Andrade


 :Olá: Antonio
Se tiveres as fotos alojadas no reefforum é só copiares o segundo endereço que diz medium image.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Pedro
Nãotenho. Mas nunca tive. Só sei que agora é o que se vê, perdão é o que se não vê.  :yb668: 

Começam a ser muitas coisas a não correr bem. Primeiro são as notificações agora as fotos... :Prabaixo: 

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

Após ter "caçado um predador", eis que continuam os desparecimentos de camarões  :Frown:  Começo a desesperar. Introduzi outro Amboinensis e ao fim de 3 dias só lhe vi a casca como se a tivesse mudado ???????
Será outro predador ? Alguém teve este infortunio ? Não só dou cabo da cabeça como alguém esta a engordar com 20.00 € de 3 em 3 dias....

Cumps 
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Pedro
> Nãotenho. Mas nunca tive. Só sei que agora é o que se vê, perdão é o que se não vê. 
> 
> Começam a ser muitas coisas a não correr bem. Primeiro são as notificações agora as fotos...
> 
> Abraço
> Andrade


Olá Antonio Andrade  :Olá: 

As fotos estão a abrir (clicando nelas)
Se for colocada apenas uma foto em anexo, a foto aparece de imediato. Colocando várias fotos em anexo, aparece apenas o link, onde é necessário para abrir a foto.

Se as fotos forem colocadas na nossa galeria de fotos, o problema deixa de existir.


Houve necessidade de limitar o aparecimento automático de fotos (apenas as colocadas como anexos) para não tornar o sistema tão demorado.

Quanto ás notificações... ao que julgo saber o problema já deixou de existir a algum tempo.

Caso note anormalia... agradeço que informe.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Caro Julio Macieira

Obg pela resposta. Passarei a colocar então na Galeria.
Mante-lo-hei informado quanto às notificações, a foi a sua a primeira a chegar no dia.

Já agora pedia a sua opinião quanto a este predador que consta na foto se é que é ele o responsável.
Começo a recear que de "UM MANTIS Shrimp" se trate pois de quando em vez à noite ouço como que uns estalidos tipo pancadas no vidro mas nada vejo.
é que já me despareceram de uma noite para o dia sem deixar rasto 1 Lineatus que estava magrinho um Sixline duas Salárias (uma só a vi entrar e nunca mais a vi) e Três Amboinensis todos ao fim de 3 dias (Só lhes vi a casca) e nunca mais. Começo a ficar sériamente preocupado  :Icon Cry: 

Cumps
Andrade

----------

